# Have a question About your Air conditioner PLEASE READ THIS FIRST



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I thought I would share this.

1.*We will not help with Freon side questions.*You have to be *EPA* to work with freon on household units.Even if you are we can not tell you how to charge your system.Sorry but be have no way of knowing if we are leading someone to perform a illegal act.*Its against the law* to work with freon if you are not EPA.your looking at fines up to* $10,000 dollars and jail time*.Even if you provide proof that you are other people who are not will read it and do it.For those who are confused.Heres some sample questions.

1.
*I have a small window unit, How do I add freon ?

I took cover off and I see no place to add the freon.

its a sunbeam from wal-mart.

compressor works, thermostat works, fan works, just no cold air. want to add some freon, but again see no place to add it.*
2a.*Is there an "average" rule on how much freon a unit can hold per ton? example...2 lbs per every ton?*
3b.*How do you know when you need to recharge the Freon? Where do they sell kits for the do-it-yourselfer?*

*Those type questions we can not help with*.Sorry

2. *Info we need.
when posting we need the model Number the brand how many BTU How old the unit is.And as detailed as possible about what the problem is*.
3.In case your wondering how powerfull of a unit to buy for window units

This is a generic chart to go by.

*Area in
square feet Btu/hour 
100 to 150 5,000 
150 to 250 6,000 
250 to 350 7- 8,000 
350 to 400 9,000 
400 to 450 10,000 
450 to 550 12,000 
550 to 700 14,000 
700 to 1,000 18,000*

I know theres not many A/C questions here but I figured it would not hurt to post this.Just in case.After all this Section is* DO IT YOURSELF* I know that this post is not needed but you never know better safe then sorry.


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

Just a note on the EPA certification. Back in '90-'91 or whenever this started, I was required, as an automobile mechanic, to be certified to buy and use freon R-12. This certification consisted of watching a 30 minute video on how freon was messing up the ozone layer. That's it. I've still got that cert card. I'm a "trained" A/C tech because I carry that card. Ain't that something? My brother is an Enviromental Specialist and he's had to take numerous classes and test over the last five years to get the same classification I have. I know someone screwed up way back in the early nineties, and ever since, by not correcting this. I don't much mess with A/C anymore except on my own stuff. Heck, I don't have a clue to even what type freon a window unit requires. But, I'm a "trained A/C technician".


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah Like said even if you are.and you show us the card theres people out there who are not and if they get caught messing with freon on a centrol A/C they can go to jail and be fined up to 10,000 dollars.the only kind you can do without being EPA is cars.Theres a new freon out called 410a witch is a mix of 2 freons.and the problems with that is that it has a higher working presser.if your low side was 300PSI it would now be 600PSI.No tech wants to touch it.Its also more money to replace if theres a leak because the A/C has to be draned first.The just can't add any.Its against the law anyway to add freon without fixing the leak.So if your not EPA cirtified and someone turns you in they get a reward and you get fined $10,000 and or jail time.So Even sinse you are EPA we still can't tell you how to charge the system as theres other members who are not and will read the post and do it.*We will not lead someone to perform a illegal act.*On the other DIY site I was on someone who was EPA asked how to charge a system has he was just starting out sinse this was do it yourself.The mod said.We can help with any questions except freon type questions.I'll PM you the reasons".That was the response and the thread was closed.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry to get a bit off topic here, but how do you have over 2600 posts since joining in Aug 2006? It's still Aug 2006!!!!

And now back to our topic....

My dad is an AC/Heat guy and I have helped him out for years, but since he had to get certified, I can't help him charge systems anymore, seeing as I never got certified... Kinda sucks, but that's how things are nowadays....


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

gurutech said:


> Sorry to get a bit off topic here, but how do you have over 2600 posts since joining in Aug 2006? It's still Aug 2006!!!!
> 
> And now back to our topic....
> 
> My dad is an AC/Heat guy and I have helped him out for years, but since he had to get certified, I can't help him charge systems anymore, seeing as I never got certified... Kinda sucks, but that's how things are nowadays....


Its not over 2600 its over 2400 Most are in the arcade thread. I don't have much of a life other then here.

Did he say why you have to be EPA.My guess is cause they found out that the freon R-22 witch is what they use is bad for the ozon layer.Thats My guess.They have new freon out called R-410a but sinse its a mix of 2 types and works at double the presser.Techs don't want to mess with it.R-22 will be made untill 2020.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

It's not him, it's the state - he's the only one that can "recover" freon. (Or anyone else that is certified). Since I'm not certified, I can't "recover" freon, even though I know how to do it.

Kinda the same as saying I know how to carry a concealed weapon, but am not legally allowed to. (and I don't....)

I can still help my dad install AC units and such, just have to let him do the freon stuff... no biggie...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't legally recover freon, but I can legally carry a concealed weapon.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wonder if someone can do the math to help me find out the cost of using a window AC.

It is 5800 BTU, 580 Watts, 5.2 AMPs

My Elec rate is 08.66 per kilowatt hour.

I run the AC about 6 months a year but it only kicks on to cool 6 hours a day or maybe 8 hours a day.

So what would the cost be running it at 6 and 8 hours a day for 6 months be?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

hewee said:


> Wonder if someone can do the math to help me find out the cost of using a window AC. ...


Here are my calculations ...

Rate = $0.0866 per Kilowatt-Hour (KW-Hr)
6 months = 182 days
580 Watts = 0.580 Kilowatts (KW)

6 Hours * 182 days = 1092 Hours
0.580 KW * 1092 Hours = 633.36 KW-Hr
633.36 KW-Hr * $0.0866 = $54.85

8 Hours * 182 days = 1456 Hours
0.580 KW * 1456 Hours = 844.48 KW-Hr
844.48 KW-Hr * $0.0866 = $73.13


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thank you so very much chuck.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

hewee said:


> Thank you so very much chuck.


Glad to help out, hewee. Are you sure about the 8.66 cents per KW-Hr rate? I was talking to someone in California (LA area) a couple of months ago and I though they said they were paying more like 12 cents per KW-Hr for residential service.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes that is what we pay here.

Look here http://www.smud.com/residential/rates.html

Then on the paid it has it listed at 0.0866 per Kilowatt-Hour for tier one.
You see at the site it says 8.66 but it is not $8.66 because that would be 10 times higher then $0.0866. Plus I have done the math with the bills from what they say on the bill and it comes out right. If I do it at 8.66 then it is 10 times higher then ae bill. 
Was even cheaper till Enron then happen that up the rates for the first time in 11 years.
Plus they lowered the Tier 1 and added Tier 3. Going into Tier 3 can be a killer on your bill.
I moved away from town for about 8 years but in the early 80's SMUD was very cheap. You get a bill that was maybe $20.00 to $25.00 in the summer time. Plus you used to onlt get the bill every other month.


----------

